# HDD Duplicator vs Linux upgrade



## dbolt (May 15, 2006)

I want to install larger drives in two TiVo units (lifetime license in each). I have access to a HDD Duplicator (no PC involved) that would seem to me to be an easy and trouble free way to transfer all the data from the old drive to a new one. 

However, all the DIY instructions I've seen call for a Linux boot using a PC. 

Can I use the duplicator approach and what problems, if any, should I expect to encounter? 

doug


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Haven't heard of anyone successfully using one of those. If it will copy any computer files, even encrypted ones, can't see why it wouldn't work.

Even if you have to go the Linux boot CD route, it isn't that hard to setup and go that route. Unless you don't have access to a PC, of course.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

dbolt said:


> I want to install larger drives in two TiVo units (lifetime license in each). I have access to a HDD Duplicator (no PC involved) that would seem to me to be an easy and trouble free way to transfer all the data from the old drive to a new one.
> 
> However, all the DIY instructions I've seen call for a Linux boot using a PC.
> 
> Can I use the duplicator approach and what problems, if any, should I expect to encounter?


A disk duplicator probably will not understand the tivo disk partition structure. You can clone (image copy) your disks, but you won't be able to access the additional space on your new disk if you use this approach.

There was one disk duplicator company that claimed to support tivo upgrades: diskology. I'm not sure anything ever came of that, since I see no mention of DVR upgrades in their current datasheets.

Check the product documentation carefully for the disk duplicator you plan to use. If it doesn't mention TiVo's, it probably doesn't support them and won't work to expand onto a larger drive. Same advice applies to software disk cloners such as Ghost.


----------



## dbolt (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the info and heads-up. Sounds like it might be better to go with the Linux boot approach, but I'll check the docs on the duplicator this afternoon.

doug


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

JamieP said:


> There was one disk duplicator company that claimed to support tivo upgrades: diskology. I'm not sure anything ever came of that, since I see no mention of DVR upgrades in their current datasheets.


Diskology does not support TiVo upgrading-- when their Disk Jockey first came out, they had plans to add TiVo upgrading capabilities, but they never materialized. Fofer was in pretty regular contact with them about it, IIRC.

Even without the TiVo upgrading, though, the Disk Jockey is a GREAT product.


----------



## dbolt (May 15, 2006)

I looked at the duplicator, but not the docs. Seems they are missing. 

The unit is made by Intelligent Computer Solutions and is called a Masster Solo 2 Pro. 

I did a quick Google on the company, but did not find anything about the Masster Solo 2 Pro. I have a phone number for the company, so I can give them a call..... want to bet how much help I get?

doug


----------



## dbolt (May 15, 2006)

I talked with Tech Support at ICS a few min ago. They said there should be no problems.... famous last words. However, the tech person seemed to know what he was talking about, so I'm going to give it a try. I can't see what it would hurt. Surely, the Linux boot disk approach option would still be available to me, should the duplicator approach fail. 

doug


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If the duplicator were able to copy a TiVo drive, that wouldn't help, as it wouldn't do the magic to add the additional space to te TiVo system.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

dbolt said:


> I talked with Tech Support at ICS a few min ago. They said there should be no problems.... famous last words. However, the tech person seemed to know what he was talking about, so I'm going to give it a try. I can't see what it would hurt. Surely, the Linux boot disk approach option would still be available to me, should the duplicator approach fail.


I suppose it doesn't hurt to try, unless the duplicator somehow manages to trash the source disk. Highly unlikely that it will work, unless the manufacturer truly understands the tivo partition table format and mfs file system and is doing the equivalent of mfsadd in the device firmware/software.


----------



## dbolt (May 15, 2006)

JamieP & Classicsat,

OK, you convinced me. I'll start looking for step-by-step instructions on doing the upgrades with a PC running NTFS. 

I also have an old PC that dual boots to Red Hat (still waiting for the motivation to learn Lunix). Any advantage to using this machine over one running Win200P or XP?


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

dbolt said:


> JamieP & Classicsat,
> 
> OK, you convinced me. I'll start looking for step-by-step instructions on doing the upgrades with a PC running NTFS.
> 
> I also have an old PC that dual boots to Red Hat (still waiting for the motivation to learn Lunix). Any advantage to using this machine over one running Win200P or XP?


You could just use the Weaknees' MFSTools iso and create a boot disk. Then you unplug your computer's drives and don't have to worry about trashing anything.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

Rain is right.... you can do the entire thing with your XP drives disconnected. I recently upgraded to a 300gb drive without using my XP drives.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dbolt said:


> JamieP & Classicsat,
> 
> OK, you convinced me. I'll start looking for step-by-step instructions on doing the upgrades with a PC running NTFS.


You cannot write to NTFS from linux, so you will need to somwhow get an image on there from Windows.


> I also have an old PC that dual boots to Red Hat (still waiting for the motivation to learn Lunix). Any advantage to using this machine over one running Win200P or XP?


The advantage is that you don't risk getting a signature written to the drive if your PC OS acidentally boots. The disadvantage is you might not be able to use the Filesystem at all, if it is anything like the Linices of late that use.


----------

